
New in Chrome 69 - uptown
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/09/nic69
======
mannimow
Mac re-design sure looks like a 3rd party Firefox theme from 2014. I know it's
subjective, so that's my personal opinion.

But is it in line with Material design? Or is Chrome not subject to these
guidelines?

If you open settings, or downloads window in Chrome, you'll see it has blue
bars, rounded edges, shadows.

Compare to this re-design, large radius rounded edges, entirely flat looking
buttons and inputs.

I honestly though for a second I opened Firefox accidentally with another
theme pre-installed.

------
cris-ward
They've removed `www.` from website url's in the address bar. Actually knowing
if I'm on the www subdomain can be very useful, especially as a web developer
checking if domains have been setup correctly.

Reminds me of when windows started to hide file extensions by default.

~~~
ktpsns
This design decision can in practice create trouble with "mis"configured
domains where www.example.com is in fact not the same as example.com. This is
especially popular in traditional university domains where "university.xyz"
does not resolve to a host but only "{www,mail,ftp,...}.university.xyz" does.

------
pasbesoin
And still no way to horizontally scroll the tab bar.

There are still some of us who end up with more than a screen's width of tabs,
at times, especially on laptops.

So, the rounded rectangles maybe nice, for some, and all that. But, how about
some actually useful functionality, there?

"Design" \-- meh.

~~~
dbbk
This is so frustrating. I keep trying to use Safari just for this alone.

------
formatkaka
Mac full screen , the tabs nav menu is pushed down, when hovering on mac menu.

Weird behaviour. Is this intended

~~~
coldtea
It's because on mac menu hover it also when it shows the application title bar
(to close, minimize, etc).

Others apps do that too, e.g. ST3. iTerm, however, choses to still drop the
title bar and overlap the tab bar.

~~~
formatkaka
Yes. That is the expected behavior.Hopefully they fix it

------
haburka
> JavaScript arrays are getting two new methods: flat() and flatMap(). They
> return a new array with all sub-array elements smooshed into it.

I appreciate the nod to smooshgate.

